# Funny Boy!



## casemac (Dec 16, 2008)

So once Sneezy has decided its potty time- we rush him back to his cage, where he usually falls asleep before he can finish- so we decided to try taking his fleece hat away until after he pottys- we were hanging it on the corner of the cage- but he figured out what we were doing and he made a game out of it. Now he climbs up and rips the hat down each time- he is a smart little bugger!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWWWW!!!! looks like uve got a smart 1 lol!!!!!


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

When I have Ace out to play I have a potty section. He goes and does his thing and comes back to play.


----------



## casemac (Dec 16, 2008)

Sneezy is actually getting worse about his potty space- he use to have one corner that he went in, then he started going wherever he wanted, and now (as of this week) even if he is eating- he will just turn around a go there! I dont know how to help him with this issue- I guess its not an issue for him, because we scoop the poop out right away- but maybe thats why he doesent care where he goes?


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

Vex is the same way, he was on carefresh for two years, so he doesn't care where he goes. In his new house i am going to give him a second igloo as a potty house to see if he uses it. We will see how well that goes, maybe he is a closet pooper.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

My guy went in the litter box right away so I'm thinking that maybe he was used to it before even though there wasn't one in his cage at the pet store. Try moving his poop into a specific place where you want him/her to go though and, even as you empty it, move the fresher poop into the litter box or spot. 
Hopefully that will help, but I guess I don't have much experience since my Teddi was very good about going in his litter box right away.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

haha. your hedgehog is too cute! juicebox does the same. i put her blanket on top of her wheel and she runs on the wheel trying to get the blanket down and once it comes off she pulls it with her mouth and snuggles in it. and the pooping is the same for me. :/


----------

